# Two TiVo S3 HD's (TDC652160) with Lifetime $350 (Atlanta, GA)



## chiguy50

I have recently purchased a Premiere and Premiere Elite and am looking to sell my immaculate S3 HD's (TCD652160) for $350 each OBO. I have listed them on CraigsList and prefer to sell locally, but I am willing to ship them if necessary.

Both units are in perfect condition, have Product Lifetime Service (PLS), and come with the original remote control, power cord, connection cables, documentation, and shipping carton.

I also have 2 wireless G adapters and 2 6-foot HDMI cables for sale if needed.


----------



## maeella

both together for $350?


----------



## MeInDallas

maeella said:


> both together for $350?


I thought the same thing, but he has them listed $350 each.


----------



## chiguy50

maeella said:


> both together for $350?


Yes, . . . and I'll throw in my Maserati, too!

No, no, no, I'm asking $350 each; but I would be willing to sell both for $600--or the equivalent of $300 each. S3 HD's w/PLS are selling on eBay for between $300 and $400. And mine are both in great condition with all original accessories and shipping materials. The remotes ARE brand new, since I use universal remotes exclusively. And I even have an extra TiVo remote I could provide the buyer, if needed.

Sorry for any confusion. And thanks for asking; I have edited my OP to clear up any misunderstandings.


----------



## lillevig

chiguy50 said:


> S3 HD's w/PLS are selling on eBay for between $300 and $400. And mine are both in great condition with all original accessories and shipping materials.


Actually, S3HD's with the standard drive and remote are much closer to $300 on eBay than $400. Some are going for less now.


----------



## chiguy50

lillevig said:


> Actually, S3HD's with the standard drive and remote are much closer to $300 on eBay than $400. Some are going for less now.


That's the nature of the bidding marketplace: sometimes you luck out and get a product for well under its resale value; other times you wind up overpaying. Given the price of PLS and the functionality of the S3HD, I think $300 for a like-new unit is excellent value vis-a-vis buying a new Premiere.

I paid over $1200 combined for the two units new; half-price seems like a great bargain to me.


----------



## lillevig

chiguy50 said:


> That's the nature of the bidding marketplace: sometimes you luck out and get a product for well under its resale value; other times you wind up overpaying. Given the price of PLS and the functionality of the S3HD, I think $300 for a like-new unit is excellent value vis-a-vis buying a new Premiere.
> 
> I paid over $1200 combined for the two units new; half-price seems like a great bargain to me.


Well, good luck.


----------



## chiguy50

Today I lowered the asking price in my ad on Craigslist to $325.

Both units are still available as of this posting.


----------



## maeella

chiguy50 said:


> Today I lowered the asking price in my ad on Craigslist to $325.
> 
> Both units are still available as of this posting.


I am looking at this but don't want to do a purchase that I regret. I looked at your Craigslist ad and see you include the hdmi cable but on weaknees it says this model (second edition of the series 3) did not have hdmi... Here is copy/paste from their site selling one they put a larger hard drive on & sell:

"TiVo Brand DVR - Series3 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription model TCD652160-NO HDMI OUTPUT
This was the second Series3 DVR from TiVo. Has two CableCARD slots for single stream or multistream cards. Comes with an upgraded, new 500 GB internal drive for 70 hours of HD. Includes cables and remote. THIS UNIT WILL ONLY OUTPUT HD THROUGH THE COMPONENT VIDEO OUTPUTS."

What am I not understanding about the video? Also, being new to TIVO completely I ask if you can do the dual recording on these with one cablecard. I am not interested in replacing my box fee with 2 cards fee$. What are the drawbacks to 2 older machines like this vs. one brand new one? Can I get lifetime for $99 on others if I had one of these?


----------



## chiguy50

maeella said:


> I am looking at this but don't want to do a purchase that I regret. I looked at your Craigslist ad and see you include the hdmi cable but on weaknees it says this model (second edition of the series 3) did not have hdmi... Here is copy/paste from their site selling one they put a larger hard drive on & sell:
> 
> "TiVo Brand DVR - Series3 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription model TCD652160-NO HDMI OUTPUT
> This was the second Series3 DVR from TiVo. Has two CableCARD slots for single stream or multistream cards. Comes with an upgraded, new 500 GB internal drive for 70 hours of HD. Includes cables and remote. THIS UNIT WILL ONLY OUTPUT HD THROUGH THE COMPONENT VIDEO OUTPUTS."
> 
> What am I not understanding about the video? Also, being new to TIVO completely I ask if you can do the dual recording on these with one cablecard. I am not interested in replacing my box fee with 2 cards fee$. What are the drawbacks to 2 older machines like this vs. one brand new one? Can I get lifetime for $99 on others if I had one of these?


1) I'm not sure what info you are looking at (I browsed Weeknees and could not find a listing for this model, other than for repair or upgrade services), but the Series 3 HD model TCD652160 DOES of course have HDMI out, as well as Component Video, S-Video, and Composite A/V. You can see the ports in the last photo in my ad, or check out this Amazon listing for more detailed info and pictures. The original unit did not include an HDMI cable, but I got extras with my two new Premieres, and am willing to include them with any sale.

2) This unit operates off one multi-stream CableCARD. The dual recording capability is a function of the two built-in tuners and is not dependent on the CableCARD. There are two CableCARD slots for the time when single-stream cards were still in use, but you will only need to use one of these slots for your single multi-stream CableCARD. BTW, your cable company should be able to provide you with this CableCARD free of charge if it is your first card. Additional cards usually entail a fee of between $1.00 and $5.00.

3) The pros and cons of this model versus the Premiere series are many. You will have to make the judgment for yourself which best suits your needs and budget. Basically, the Series 4 has some extra bells and whistles, but the only added function is multi-room streaming in addition to the S3HD's multi-room viewing (i.e., copying a recording from one TiVo to another on the same network). Obviously, if you are comparing the value of two S3HD's versus one Premiere (at roughly the same cost), then the main advantages are the capability to serve two separate TV's and having a total of four tuners to record four different shows simultaneously.

4) The $99 lifetime offer, if I understand it correctly, applies to a unit on your account for which you have paid a monthly subscription for at least two years, so it is not relevant here. However, if you purchase both of my S3HD's, you should qualify for the multi-product lifetime service discount of $100 if you decide to purchase a third TiVo.

I hope the above answers your questions. Let me know if you have any others.


----------



## maeella

THANK you so much for explaining all this. I guess other than having a new machine - the only reason for premiere over this would be to stream from room to room? Not interested in that. 
My main thing is Really just to save from cable boxes with a decent machine to record with that is compatible with cable allowing only the one box (the tivo with a cablecard) that would also be something I could use if we ditch cable altogether.

Say THAT ten times really fast!

I am thinking about your 2 machines. Howwwww much for both in 1 sale? If you need to p.m. me then ok. 

Here is the ad on weaknees:
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-lifetime-service.php


----------



## chiguy50

maeella said:


> THANK you so much for explaining all this. I guess other than having a new machine - the only reason for premiere over this would be to stream from room to room? Not interested in that.
> My main thing is Really just to save from cable boxes with a decent machine to record with that is compatible with cable allowing only the one box (the tivo with a cablecard) that would also be something I could use if we ditch cable altogether.
> 
> Say THAT ten times really fast!
> 
> I am thinking about your 2 machines. Howwwww much for both in 1 sale? If you need to p.m. me then ok.
> 
> *Here is the ad on weaknees:
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-lifetime-service.php*


*
*

^^^ That S3HD unit on Weaknees appears to have a faulty HDMI board, thus the caveat that it can only output HD via component video. That's the only explanation I can come up with.

I have PM'ed you regarding the sale.


----------



## chiguy50

Both S3HD units w/PLS are still currently available for $325 each.


----------



## chiguy50

chiguy50 said:


> I have recently purchased a Premiere and Premiere Elite and am looking to sell my immaculate S3 HD's (TCD652160) for $350 each OBO. I have listed them on CraigsList and prefer to sell locally, but I am willing to ship them if necessary.
> 
> Both units are in perfect condition, have Product Lifetime Service (PLS), and come with the original remote control, power cord, connection cables, documentation, and shipping carton.
> 
> I also have 2 wireless G adapters and 2 6-foot HDMI cables for sale if needed.


One sold today. One more still available!


----------



## mickyw

And a couple more questions:
is it the S3 (TCD648250) or the HD (TCD652160) ?


I'm very interested as my S3 just died 

Thanks,
Micky


----------



## chiguy50

mickyw said:


> And a couple more questions:
> is it the S3 (TCD648250) or the HD (TCD652160) ?
> 
> I'm very interested as my S3 just died
> 
> Thanks,
> Micky


It's the HD (TCD652160), as stated in the title of this thread. More info is posted on my Craigslist ad.

If you are interested you can reply here or PM me. BTW, transferring the PLS on the first one was a breeze; just a phone call to TiVo CS and they made the switch on the spot. Easy peasy.


----------



## mickyw

chiguy50 said:


> It's the HD (TCD652160), as stated in the title of this thread. More info is posted on my Craigslist ad.
> 
> If you are interested you can reply here or PM me. BTW, transferring the PLS on the first one was a breeze; just a phone call to TiVo CS and they made the switch on the spot. Easy peasy.


Thanks, now I just have to figure out what to do


----------



## chiguy50

I still have the one unit available for purchase. Since the title of this thread is no longer accurate, I have posted a new thread with the current offer. Thanks to all of you who responded for your interest.


----------

